# Closed. Thanks everyone!



## Faeryn (May 5, 2020)

Let me know if you wanna come and sell and I will DM you a dodo code!

My entry area is fenced in. Please make a quick visit so I can help as many people as possible! 
Also please *DO NOT* leave using the "-" button! As this sometimes results into an annoying error.


----------



## Xdee (May 5, 2020)

Hi may I stop by in 10 minutes?


----------



## aprilofblossom (May 5, 2020)

Oooo can I come please!


----------



## ~Robin~ (May 5, 2020)

I would like to come please


----------



## animal_hunter (May 5, 2020)

May i come?


----------



## Laudine (May 5, 2020)

Hi, may I come as well?


----------



## Ella. (May 5, 2020)

May I please come? I'll tip. Would you like bells or nmt?


----------



## Faeryn (May 5, 2020)

I'm gonna try and do this in groups of 5! So the first five people have received a group DM! 

	Post automatically merged: May 5, 2020



Zoella101 said:


> May I please come? I'll tip. Would you like bells or nmt?


A tip is not neccesary but always welcome haha. (preferably bells!) As soon as someone leaves you're next on the list!


----------



## SarahSays (May 5, 2020)

Hi there. Can I please come?!


----------



## Leann (May 5, 2020)

Can I come?


----------



## -cinnamon- (May 5, 2020)

May I come too please? ^-^


----------



## Lellyna (May 5, 2020)

may i come too please?


----------



## ruby slippers (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come


----------



## LennyShelly (May 5, 2020)

Hi, can I stop by please


----------



## Fatbabyx (May 5, 2020)

Dmed you


----------



## Ciary (May 5, 2020)

oh can I come?


----------



## Faeryn (May 5, 2020)

5 More people have been DMed. If you haven't had a message yet don't worry you're next in line!


----------



## Leoniex (May 5, 2020)

Can I come over?


----------



## usukifrenzy (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to visit!


----------



## CodyHawkes (May 5, 2020)

I'd like to come as well!


----------



## HannahLou (May 5, 2020)

May I visit please?


----------



## Faeryn (May 5, 2020)

Everyone who replied on page 1 should have had an invite. If I missed you please let me know!
If you're on the next page don't worry you're next!


----------



## taylalatbh (May 5, 2020)

Please may I visit?


----------



## Salsjaard (May 5, 2020)

Hello ! I'm totally new to this "travel to another island and sell turnips" thing but if you still have room for some newcomer in this, that would be awesome. (will avoid leaving by pressing - lol )


----------



## AndrewGK (May 5, 2020)

I would like to visit please and sell my turnips.


----------



## necronoia (May 5, 2020)

hey I'd love to make a few trips if that's ok!! 3 to be exact. can tip whatever way you'd like (except star pieces cause I... don't have any lol). lemme know!!


----------



## Salsjaard (May 5, 2020)

Hello ! I'm totally new to this "travel to another island and sell turnips" thing but if you still have room for some newcomer in this, that would be awesome. (will avoid leaving by pressing - lol )


----------



## JellyBeans (May 5, 2020)

if you're still open i'd love to stop by!


----------



## Faeryn (May 5, 2020)

It's a little bit busy atm, lots of people with multiple trips! But when everyone is done you're welcome to come over!


----------



## Salsjaard (May 5, 2020)

I am free until late, if it's not too much trouble for you then I can wait


----------



## BetsySundrop (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come if you are still open.


----------



## Reploid (May 5, 2020)

I would love to come by!


----------



## Janiremrtnz (May 5, 2020)

i would love to comee  I only need one trip


----------



## kaiserfrappy (May 5, 2020)

Can I visit pls?


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 5, 2020)

I’d love to stop by if possible please!


----------



## yippee (May 5, 2020)

may I come too?


----------



## Faeryn (May 5, 2020)

Putting this on hold for a little bit. I will invite the people who have posted before this message. After this message I can't guarantee. You will get a DM when I'm ready as it's currently still busy!


----------



## kaiserfrappy (May 5, 2020)

I posted earlier. may have been missed would love to come visit if possible


----------



## Faeryn (May 5, 2020)

I want to thank everyone who came! I will be stopping for today and I hope I will be able to host more in the future.
Also thanks to everyone who tipped. I did not expect it and it really made my day. Also thanks everyone for your patience!


----------



## Ciary (May 5, 2020)

I feel bad i didn't tip. I'm so sorry.
if you do this again I will make sure to do that ^^


----------



## Faeryn (May 5, 2020)

Ciary said:


> I feel bad i didn't tip. I'm so sorry.
> if you do this again I will make sure to do that ^^


You don't have to feel bad! I wasn't doing it for the tips


----------

